# Concrete or wood ?



## shycas2008 (Aug 19, 2014)

I want to lay concrete floors in my home. To include kitchen, living room and hallway. Anyone have experience with this ? I thought wood at first ... but there is just something classy about concrete. I heard $3 - $8 dollars.

Figure area rugs would draw everything together nicely.

Wood is not off the table at this point.

How long does it last ? 
How periodically would you need to reseal it ?

concrete vs hardwood - pro's / cons ?


----------



## Rusty (Aug 19, 2014)

What are you putting it over? First floor or second floor? Concrete may be too heavy to go on an upper floor.


----------



## mako1 (Aug 22, 2014)

I heard $3- $8? What does this mean? A sf or what?How thick will this concrete be and what is going to support it?
There is a reason that the only houses you see with conctete floors are slab on grade.


----------



## mako1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Just saw another post of yours on the same topic stating that you live in a condo.It would have been good of you to have posted this info in one post.If the condo you live in is multi story and you could give us more info you probably already have concrete your floor.Is it a concrete structure?Wood framed condo?How many units will usually determan that?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Aug 22, 2014)

Concrete is cold on your feet, summer & winter.  Look up thermal conductivity for both.

Density, 110 lbs/cu ft vs. ~35.


----------



## shycas2008 (Aug 22, 2014)

I live on a second floor condominium. I am going to meet with contractors tomorrow and see the weight threshold for the flooring. I thought "man, industrial buildings can handle it - why not this building ?" Perhaps it will be a pipe dream.


----------



## shycas2008 (Aug 22, 2014)

$3 - $8 a square foot. I read a few articles that upper floors should not have thicker then 2in slabs. I figured the subfloor would support it. But I am headed off to meet contractors tomorrow and get their expertise / take on it as well.


----------



## shycas2008 (Aug 22, 2014)

Much sorry for the post regarding if it was a condo. It is multi-stored - 2 floor. I am on the top. Looks like lightweight concrete / gypcrete is the subfloor material right now. The structure is brick. All of them have the same structure as far as I know.


----------



## shycas2008 (Aug 22, 2014)

Figured with area rugs we could cut down on the pain of cold feet ! But, there are still a lot of questions regarding this project !


----------



## nealtw (Aug 23, 2014)

A lot can be learned from talking to others in the complex, learn about success and failure on others projects.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 23, 2014)

Gypcrete is normally used to reduce weight and cost. I would be surprised if the structure is rated to hold concrete. The gypcrete is probably 2 inches thick over a 3/4" plywood sheet. I have seen 1 1/2" over 1/2" plywood.


----------



## shycas2008 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well folks, went and talked to the concrete contractors. They are talking in the $10 - $12 range to seal up the gypcrete already laid on the subfloor. They also said we cannot guarantee it will not crack / last if the gypcrete / lightweight concrete is failing. Soooo ... I asked them to come and actually LOOK at the floor. (I only showed them pictures at their office.) I'm guessing that I will be looking toward laying porcelain / ceramic tiling then. What an annoying situation ! They make beautiful flooring options. The hits just keep on coming !


----------



## zannej (Aug 24, 2014)

If you google John Bridge and porcelain tiles, there was a post from a guy named Pete who used some porcelain tiles that looked like marble in his bathroom. I can't remember the url right now (not sure if its allowed for me to link it) and he said from where he bought them and he got some special silicone grout that was color matched.

If you're worried about cold floors there are always the underfloor heating options, but those are expensive.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 24, 2014)

http://www.artisticconcretedesign.com/overlays.htm


----------



## Rusty (Aug 24, 2014)

If concrete will crack on that floor, so will ceramic and porcelain.


----------



## zannej (Aug 27, 2014)

Hmm.. so they need to do some self-leveling first?


----------



## Rusty (Aug 28, 2014)

zannej said:


> Hmm.. so they need to do some self-leveling first?



I don't think you understand. The floor is probably not stiff enough for tile. Gypcrete is thin and flexes. There is no way to stiffen it.


----------



## zannej (Aug 28, 2014)

samfloor said:


> I don't think you understand. The floor is probably not stiff enough for tile. Gypcrete is thin and flexes. There is no way to stiffen it.



Ohhh. Ok. Too bad they don't still sell the stuff I used on my bathroom floor bc that stuff is rock solid and won't chisel up.


----------



## Rusty (Dec 22, 2014)

efreezee said:


> I would go with wood on a second floor, also concrete is colder, that could help during the summer months though, also wood more child friendly



No way to fasten wood to gypcrete. They could float laminate or engineered.


----------

